# Convince me....



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok, I don't trust sales people... so, I'm gonna leave it up to you guys (so you'd better come through for nissan  )....

I need somone to convince me to buy a spec-v over a WRX. I've driven both cars. WRX is nice, but the turbo doesn't kick in until 3500rpm and is about 6K more than the Spec-V. The only thing I dislike about the spec-v is it's lack of HP (175 isn't enough for me). However... 6K of aftermarket parts can bring a lot....

So, come on, convince me to buy


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont know much about the Spec V, but I sure love the WRX. I mean, it has a turbo! 227hp stock! It might be 6k more but you sure get a great package. Its basically good to run races with when you buy it. Suspension is great, etc. The only thing you need are new tires and thats it. You can still upgrade the turbo, move the intercooler, and do so much more. Its been out for a year in Australia so there is already a booming aftermarket support for it. And personally, I think it looks nice, but so does the Nissan. 0-60 in 5.5 seconds and a 1/4 of 14 seconds, that speaks for itself.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

the only bad thing i can think of about the wrx is if you should have to replace A tire you will have to replace ALL four not just the one.
the reason is due to the full time all wheel drive system that subaru uses. the system is so sensitive that even if you replace the tire with another just like it the diameter of the tire is slightly different (due to wear) causing the torque tranfer system to have to adjust the power distribution to that wheel. this is all fine and dandy right? no after about a month this will burn up the tranfer system on that axle (about $2500) and isnt covered by warranty. 
so unless you like replacing tires four at a time, me personally i dont like to have to do that. so thats why i didnt go with the wrx.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Are you sure about that? I have never heard of that before?


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

yep, i used to work for both firestone and discount tire, and i was told the same thing at their "tire knowledge classes" where they basically tell you all you never wanted to know about tires. and both companies avidly said that on all subarus and some models of volvos with "all trac" were we to NOT sell just one tire to these customers due to this. we had to tell the customers to reffer to their owners guide, or call the dealer for verification.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I've heard that about the tires too.

Also, the WRX is about 300 lbs heavier than the Sentra. That's like having a big fat dude in your back seat all the time (or two skinny dudes). I'd take the $6k and put some extra go fast bits on the Sentra and have a (hopefully) quicker car than the WRX. 

And hell, I'm a rally guy, you'd think I'd be drooling over them. Well, I sort of was but after seeing more WRX's & 2.5 RS's in ditches than any other cars in my last year of road rallying, I'm a bit put off. AWD = GO faster, but not stop or turn faster (unless you're REALLY good). FWD Sentra gives you less opportunity to get in trouble.

Besides, at this point you see far fewer SE-R's on the road than WRX's (at least where I live).


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

*They are two different type of cars...*

The spec-V is a good car if you want to have an enjoyable commute or be a weekend warrior with the correct modding. THis car is good in areas where it is flat and you have decent streets. Not to say it isn't good on hills but lets face it turbos are great in the mountains.

The WRX is an excellent all weather car especially up north, AWD is the $hit in the mountains or even light offroading. Thing is insurance on a WRX is off the wall! The spec V is bearable but not great either. Do the equation of which is more cost effective for your lifestyle.

-Steven C.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

Also, Trav have a turbo kit out for the QR25DE SpecV, as well as for the SR20DE for the B15s. They're going for around $3k to $4k.


----------

